# Has anyone gotten their Noreve yet?



## modkindle (Feb 17, 2009)

I am still agonizing between it and an M-edge. TIA


----------



## Graydog (Feb 18, 2009)

The first reports of shipping notices were posted yesterday (April 16).  Reviews should begin appearing by next week, so you only have a few more days to wait.


----------



## modkindle (Feb 17, 2009)

Danke!


----------



## Candace (Apr 14, 2009)

I went to their website and was confused as to which colors and leathers were available. Is it only the black that is available? They say to contact them for availability but I have already spent too much on covers (Oberon, M-edge, and Bobarra!) on covers and can't bring myself to make the call, although that fuchsia suede one is certainly attractive looking...  hmmm....


----------



## Graydog (Feb 18, 2009)

Candace said:


> I went to their website and was confused as to which colors and leathers were available. Is it only the black that is available?


The usual situation is that black is always in stock while other colors are made to order. There was a report that since the Kindle 2 cover is new all colors would be in stock initially, but when I ordered red I was told that red is an "on demand" item, meaning that it would be made to order. Whatever that situation is, the fact remains that all colors are available -- you just have to wait a little longer for anything that isn't black. (That is, the smooth black leather -- not the pebbled.) The wait wasn't all that long. Mine shipped 15 days after I ordered it, which was within the 12-18 day time frame I was told to expect.


----------



## booknut (Dec 26, 2008)

FYI- they have a few K2 covers in various colors in stock on the amazon site

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_ss_e_0_13?url=search-alias%3Delectronics&field-keywords=noreve+kindle+case&x=0&y=0&sprefix=noreve+kindle

I just broke down and ordered the blue one. And should have it by the middle of the week. $59 includes shipping or you can pay more for expedited shipping. So a better price than the noreve site.


----------



## LADennis (Apr 5, 2009)

When I ordered by daughter's purple Noreve cover they didn't say anything about delays in shipping whatsoever?


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

Lisanr said:


> FYI- they have a few K2 covers in various colors in stock on the amazon site
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_ss_e_0_13?url=search-alias%3Delectronics&field-keywords=noreve+kindle+case&x=0&y=0&sprefix=noreve+kindle
> 
> I just broke down and ordered the blue one. And should have it by the middle of the week. $59 includes shipping or you can pay more for expedited shipping. So a better price than the noreve site.


Very much looking forward to a review of this case. In particular looking to know how well the rail system works and what the approximate weight of the thing is. Right now I'm kinda stuck -- don't want to stick Velcro to my K2 and don't like elastic straps. Doesn't leave a lot of cover options available.

TIA


----------



## Graydog (Feb 18, 2009)

Lisanr said:


> FYI- they have a few K2 covers in various colors in stock on the amazon site
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_ss_e_0_13?url=search-alias%3Delectronics&field-keywords=noreve+kindle+case&x=0&y=0&sprefix=noreve+kindle
> 
> I just broke down and ordered the blue one. And should have it by the middle of the week. $59 includes shipping or you can pay more for expedited shipping. So a better price than the noreve site.


Good thing you waited!


----------



## Saylorgirl (Mar 20, 2009)

Graydog said:


> Good thing you waited!


Darn!!!!! I didn't wait!!! 

Still can't wait to get it. It is shipping from California so it could be a few days yet.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

I wanted to like these cases.  Sure wish they hadn't put those stupid speaker cut-out holes on the back.  That really was the deal breaker for me.


----------



## Saylorgirl (Mar 20, 2009)

kari said:


> I wanted to like these cases. Sure wish they hadn't put those stupid speaker cut-out holes on the back. That really was the deal breaker for me.


And the speaker cut out was the thing that sold me on purchasing it! Interesting.


----------



## LivreLover (Mar 5, 2009)

kari said:


> I wanted to like these cases. Sure wish they hadn't put those stupid speaker cut-out holes on the back. That really was the deal breaker for me.


One thing is certain: For every person who thinks the cut-outs are "stupid" there will be one who is glad the speakers are not covered. (You can't please all of the people all of the time.)

Until the day comes when someone designs a cover that every Kindle owner on Earth will adore, some of us will have to make compromises. I chose a Noreve cover because I can't live with Velcro and elastic, but I can live with tiny cut-outs.

(While I was typing this Saylorgirl demonstrated my point, but I'm going to post this anyway just to get my two cents' worth in!)


----------



## booknut (Dec 26, 2008)

I am like some of the others. I don't really like straps, velcro, etc. My main concern is I hope its light. It looks light. I just bought a m-edge Go jacket but the thing is heavy. Heavier than the amazon case by I would say 2 ounces. Its hurting my arms to hold it so its going back. The noreve case hopefully I will be happy with or I am just going to use the amazon case. They only thing really wrong with that case is I would prefer more color options.

The noreve looks good from pics. Nice design. I think things like speaker cut outs are kind of neat. I just would prefer they didn't put a travel wallet in it. But I will live with that if I like every thing else.


----------



## Saylorgirl (Mar 20, 2009)

It did not come today, maybe tomorrow!!


----------



## Ms Deb (Feb 23, 2009)

Mine came today, and it is just about perfect!  It is no bigger than the Amazon cover, Yet it is blue suede, and can snap closed.  I like the pockets on the inside too.  I thought I would be upset about it not using the hinge system, but it is so clean looking, it doesn't bother me.  It truly is streamlined.  I ordered the slim m-edge in pink, and it was still oversized, just a little but it looked sloppy. It took four covers, before I was completely happy - the m-edge prodigy (way too big, hated it - loved the color, it was green); the amazon (great fit, lacking colors and quality); the slim m-edge (just misses, a little too big, and sloppy fit); and the Noreve - Perfect!


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

How does the cover hold the Kindle 2?  They describe a 'rail system' but don't show any pictures of it.  I'm interested in seeing how it's held if not with the hinge system, straps, or velcro.  Anyone have pictures showing this?


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

DD said:


> How does the cover hold the Kindle 2? They describe a 'rail system' but don't show any pictures of it. I'm interested in seeing how it's held if not with the hinge system, straps, or velcro. Anyone have pictures showing this?


DD-

There are some pictures on their website that show the "rail" system. It looks like it is some kind of clip that holds it in place.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Can you post the link to the pics showing the rail?  I looked at their website and didn't see any.

Betsy


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Can you post the link to the pics showing the rail? I looked at their website and didn't see any.
> 
> Betsy


Here are the 3 pictures of the Kindle 2 cover from the Noreve website:


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I saw those; does one of those show this "rail system" for holding the Kindle in?  Also, the website said "click to zoom" and I couldn't get that to work either in Firefox or Explorer.

Betsy


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I saw those; does one of those show this "rail system" for holding the Kindle in? Also, the website said "click to zoom" and I couldn't get that to work either in Firefox or Explorer.
> 
> Betsy


I couldn't get it to zoom either. If you look closely at the 1st and 3rd picture, you can see the clip. It looks like the Kindle would slide into the clip. I know they aren't the best pictures, but that's what they have on their website.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

OK, I wondered if that was the "rail system," thanks, Kevin.  I AM the KindleBoards Accessories moderator, I need to know these things!!!

Betsy


----------



## whiffle (Mar 2, 2009)

Mine should be here today. I'll post detailed pics.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

kevin63 said:


> DD-
> 
> There are some pictures on their website that show the "rail" system. It looks like it is some kind of clip that holds it in place.


Thanks, Kevin. Yes, I did see those pictures but, as Betsy experienced, I couldn't get them to zoom.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Ms Deb said:


> Mine came today, and it is just about perfect! It is no bigger than the Amazon cover, Yet it is blue suede, and can snap closed. I like the pockets on the inside too. I thought I would be upset about it not using the hinge system, but it is so clean looking, it doesn't bother me. It truly is streamlined. I ordered the slim m-edge in pink, and it was still oversized, just a little but it looked sloppy. It took four covers, before I was completely happy - the m-edge prodigy (way too big, hated it - loved the color, it was green); the amazon (great fit, lacking colors and quality); the slim m-edge (just misses, a little too big, and sloppy fit); and the Noreve - Perfect!


When you say "slim m-edge", do you mean the Go Cover? Or the Platform cover? This Noreve sounds very interesting and I can't wait to see pics of it, especially how it holds the K in place.


----------



## Saylorgirl (Mar 20, 2009)

If mine arrives today I will post pictures too!!


----------



## LADennis (Apr 5, 2009)

I am about to get irritated with Noreve.  I have not received any type of shipping confirmation whatsoever and I ordered it several days ago. I even paid extra for expedited shipping. I have called them (no answer) and emailed (twice) with no answer.  I would think with a high ticket item like this they would have better customer service. If this was for me I would just cancel the order but my daughter really wants the purple cover and they are the only ones that have it that I can find. Grrrrrrrrr!!!


----------



## Graydog (Feb 18, 2009)

LADennis said:


> I am about to get irritated with Noreve. I have not received any type of shipping confirmation whatsoever and I ordered it several days ago. I even paid extra for expedited shipping. I have called them (no answer) and emailed (twice) with no answer. I would think with a high ticket item like this they would have better customer service. If this was for me I would just cancel the order but my daughter really wants the purple cover and they are the only ones that have it that I can find. Grrrrrrrrr!!!


There have been discussions of Noreve's responsiveness (or lack of it) in other threads. Some people have had good experiences with phone calls and e-mails, while others have not. I have had no luck contacting them by telephone, but I have received responses to e-mails. I was also pleased by their prompt order acknowledgement and order updates. I do business with them because I like their products. I am willing to accept less than perfect performance from their office staff because their manufacturing is impeccable. So, take a deep breath and relax. You will get the purple cover eventually and your daughter will love it.


----------



## LADennis (Apr 5, 2009)

Well, at least you got updates and acknowledgements. I have received neither yet they certainly took my money and charged my account for it!!


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

LADennis said:


> Well, at least you got updates and acknowledgements. I have received neither yet they certainly took my money and charged my account for it!!


I've not dealt with Noreve but sometimes when that happens to me, just as I think I've reached my limit of patience, the item is delivered that day or the next. Hope this happens for you, LA!


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

From what I understand, the Noreve covers (with the exception of plain black) are made to order and the estimate I've seen given is 12 to 18 business days for shipment.  Not one to order if you're in a hurry for a cover.


----------



## Graydog (Feb 18, 2009)

LADennis said:


> Well, at least you got updates and acknowledgements. I have received neither yet they certainly took my money and charged my account for it!!


Log onto your account and see what information you find there about your order. Also, how are you e-mailing them? If you are using the form on the website try this instead:

[email protected] 

Here is a telephone number, taken from my last order acknowledgement. It is not the number that is on the website.

(866)804-9159

I haven't had to use these so I can't say if you will have better results, but it's worth trying them.

If you want to see what I've received from Noreve about order processing (and cancellations, if it comes to that) send me a message. I don't want to clutter up this thread any more than I already have!


----------



## booknut (Dec 26, 2008)

LADennis said:


> I am about to get irritated with Noreve. I have not received any type of shipping confirmation whatsoever and I ordered it several days ago. I even paid extra for expedited shipping. I have called them (no answer) and emailed (twice) with no answer. I would think with a high ticket item like this they would have better customer service. If this was for me I would just cancel the order but my daughter really wants the purple cover and they are the only ones that have it that I can find. Grrrrrrrrr!!!


They charge your card up front and it will be 15-18 business days before they ship almost anything that isn't black. I had a bad experience with them with a cover for kindle 1. After 5 weeks they still had not shipped it and I wanted it cancelled. They cancelled like I requested but did not refund my money and would not respond to my emails. I sent one last email threatening legal action and they finally gave me my money back. So I would not buy the kindle 2 cover from them directly. I happen to see some K2 noreve covers on amazon from a 3rd party seller ready to ship so I bought it. I won't do business directly with them again. For a start I think the way they do business sucks. No indication what colors are in and ready to ship.


----------



## LivreLover (Mar 5, 2009)

Lisanr said:


> No indication what colors are in and ready to ship.


Pardon me for contradicting, but you are mistaken. It is plainly stated on the Noreve website that black is in stock and all other colors are made to order.


----------



## booknut (Dec 26, 2008)

LivreLover said:


> Pardon me for contradicting, but you are mistaken. It is plainly stated on the Noreve website that black is in stock and all other colors are made to order.


No actually what they say is (this is directly from their website) : Black cases are in stock (in some cases, if demand for certain products is very high, some models may be out of stock). Some of the colors are in stock also.

You would need to email them to even find out what is in stock ans good luck getting an answer. So it does not plainly state that only black is in. You are mistaken.


----------



## LivreLover (Mar 5, 2009)

Lisanr said:


> No actually what they say is (this is directly from their website) : Black cases are in stock (in some cases, if demand for certain products is very high, some models may be out of stock). Some of the colors are in stock also.
> 
> You would need to email them to even find out what is in stock ans good luck getting an answer. So it does not plainly state that only black is in. You are mistaken.


You are quite right about me being mistaken. I was thinking of one of the e-mails I received. Thank you for correcting me.


----------



## Ms Deb (Feb 23, 2009)

By slim I meant the Go cover. I never can remember the names. Here are some pictures. I can't seem to take a decent picture of the rail system, it doesn't show very much. I used the Amazon cover as a guide for size.


----------



## Saylorgirl (Mar 20, 2009)

Deb - your case is gorgeous!!  I hope mine is sitting by the front door when I get home tonight!  I love how it floats in the case.  That is a beautiful color.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Ms Deb said:


> By slim I meant the Go cover. I never can remember the names. Here are some pictures. I can't seem to take a decent picture of the rail system, it doesn't show very much. I used the Amazon cover as a guide for size.


Thanks for the photos and clarification on which M-Edge you were comparing to! That is a very pretty blue! Would you be willing to take another photo of the inside rail system w/out the K in it? That would be really helpful for me to decide if I want to order one too. If not, can you describe how the K is held? Thank you!!


----------



## Saylorgirl (Mar 20, 2009)

Darn!!  No package!  It is a long way from California maybe tomorrow.


----------



## Ms Deb (Feb 23, 2009)

Here is a picture of the size difference of the prodigy, the go, and Noreve; and a picture of the rails


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Is that the jean vintage? It looks pretty. I have the passion vintage for my ipod and love the feel of it. I wasn't so crazy with thelook of it..when they say vintage, they mean really beat up and worn/broken in. I'm very tempted to get this Noreve case though. They have a very pretty pink that's been calling me. I like the orange too.


----------



## booknut (Dec 26, 2008)

How does it feel weight wise? As heavy as the m-edge cases or lighter? I find the m-edge cases too heavy for my taste. Thanks.


----------



## Ms Deb (Feb 23, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> Is that the jean vintage? It looks pretty. I have the passion vintage for my ipod and love the feel of it. I wasn't so crazy with thelook of it..when they say vintage, they mean really beat up and worn/broken in. I'm very tempted to get this Noreve case though. They have a very pretty pink that's been calling me. I like the orange too.


Yes, it is the jean vintage. It isn't beat up looking like the other colors. It is also a little darker than it photographs, it is really a lot prettier than I expected. I had the orange for my Kindle 1 and loved it. I gave the green away as a present, and it is nice too.


----------



## LADennis (Apr 5, 2009)

I finally got in touch with customer service. There WAS a problem. Apparently I reversed 2 of the digits on my card and it was declined.  I understand that BUT were they not going to notify me?  Geez!  It was corrected but it will be 15 days before it is shipped due to "made to order". I went to Amazon and ordered my daughter a black M-edge to use until her purple one comes in. I had no choice. She cannot take it to school unprotected!! Yikes!!


----------



## Ms Deb (Feb 23, 2009)

Lisanr said:


> How does it feel weight wise? As heavy as the m-edge cases or lighter? I find the m-edge cases too heavy for my taste. Thanks.


It is lighter than the M-edge cases, but a slight bit heavier than the Amazon cover, and I do mean slight.


----------



## booknut (Dec 26, 2008)

LADennis said:


> I finally got in touch with customer service. There WAS a problem. Apparently I reversed 2 of the digits on my card and it was declined. I understand that BUT were they not going to notify me? Geez! It was corrected but it will be 15 days before it is shipped due to "made to order". I went to Amazon and ordered my daughter a black M-edge to use until her purple one comes in. I had no choice. She cannot take it to school unprotected!! Yikes!!


Purple is in stock at amazon from the third party seller selling the noreve cases.


----------



## booknut (Dec 26, 2008)

Ms Deb said:


> It is lighter than the M-edge cases, but a slight bit heavier than the Amazon cover, and I do mean slight.


Ok thanks. Sounds good. I have the m-edge GO jacket and that is about as "light" as m-edge cases come and it has to be 8 ounces and I immediately felt it was considerably heavier than the amazon case. And for me, the amazon case is as heavy as I want a case. I got the ocean blue noreve case. Should arrive tomorrow.


----------



## Graydog (Feb 18, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> Is that the jean vintage? It looks pretty. I have the passion vintage for my ipod and love the feel of it. I wasn't so crazy with the look of it..when they say vintage, they mean really beat up and worn/broken in.


Luv, I'm trying to imagine how "really beat up and worn" the Vintage could be. Before I read your description I was visualizing subtle and artful distressing of a "shabby chic" sort. Now I'm thinking that the French must have a completely different idea of what vintage means. Would it be too much trouble for you to post a photo of your iPod case? If it is, please ignore this. I'll order the color I like and if it's too shabby I'll return it.


----------



## Kendra (Feb 25, 2009)

Bit behind in the threads-  I accompanied my daughter today to NYC where she defended her dissertation at Columbia University.  She "passed" and can now add Dr. to her title!!!  Now my husband thinks we can both retire!  
But getting into the discussion a tad late: My order is due to arrive tomorrow.  Am in NJ so not too sure if it will arrive as expected.   Deb - I am so jealous! Your cover in vintage blue is beautiful.  Thanks for posting the pictures - it is so nice to see what the cover really looks like "in person"  The rails look exactly how I imagined.  What is your opinion so far on how they securely they hold the Kindle? (If you already answered this previously, I'm sorry) How does it fold back when reading?
As far as the comments on customer service, I have to say to date I am still quite pleased.  All emails were responded to in less than 24 hours, keeping in mind that they are on the westcoast and I am on the eastcoast. Called customer service to inquire about a laptop sleeve and someone was available to take my call.
Keeping fingers crossed as I not only placed one of the first orders for the cover, but cell phone cases as well!


----------



## tlrowley (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks for the pictures, Ms Deb, your cover looks wonderful.  What is the interior made of?  Is it a soft/suede-y type finish or something different?  I don't like the interior of the M-edge (my Kindle 1 M-edge case feels nice, but got grimy), but I do like the interior of the Amazon case.  I just wish M-edge used a darker interior.

I'm thiiiiis close to ordering the Dark Vintage cover.  If the interior is soft, I may pull the trigger.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I'll try to post pictures of it tomorrow. I just have to remember where I put it. I switched put cases because the kids have been using the iPod since I got my iPhone and they wanted something that was easier to hold when playing games. The flip over front kept getting in their way.


----------



## Saylorgirl (Mar 20, 2009)

Kendra - Congratulations on your daughter!!  That must have been exciting.

I agree about the customer service I have had no problems with them.  In fact I canceled my original order after they e-mailed and said it would be delayed, then I re-instated it a few days later, there was no problem.

I chose regular shipping so it is not there fault it is a long postal ride from California.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Deb, thank you SO MUCH for posting those pics!  The one of the rails really helps, b/c I wasn't clear how they might work.  I love the blue color too..........


----------



## whiffle (Mar 2, 2009)

Mine, pebbled black.























































Note that the two speaker "holes" actually have small mesh grill material in them, it's very nicely done.

I'm not fond of the button they use to close it, I think they could have chosen one that would snap more securely shut. It's magnetic as well, perhaps that's enough. That said, the kindle isn't going anywhere. The rail system is the best mechanism I've yet seen for securing the kindle. It's basically a single piece of polycarbonate material embedded in the back panel (it's what gives the stiffness for that pannel) which then has three extended "lips" that come up to grip the kindle on the top and bottom, and stop it on the right. The outer edges of these lips are coated with something that emulates the pebbled leather of my cover, and matches the color flawlessly.

I don't like the document pockets in the front panel (I'm not the sort of person to use them) they just make the cover thicker. They are well executed, though, and the business card holder is a nice thought for people paranoid about losing their kindles.

I have the prodigy, the go, the amazon cover, the max guard, an oberon, and now this. This cover is easily my favorite, it's only exactly as tall and wide as it needs to be, it holds the kindle intelligently without strapping it in with big honking seat belts. The "feel" of the cover when it's closed is very nice, feels compact and secure.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Apologies if I've missed this, but do we have an actual weight on the Noreve yet?  The Amazon listing says 1 pound shipping weight, which is almost certainly not accurate.

This design is really tempting me for a second cover, but only if it's going to be lighter than the Oberon.


----------



## whiffle (Mar 2, 2009)

it is precisely 8.00 ounces.

my oberon is heavier, slightly, at 8.68 . most people clock them in at over 9, i took out he cover inserts in mine.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Ms Deb said:


> Here is a picture of the size difference of the prodigy, the go, and Noreve; and a picture of the rails


Nice shot of the rail system, Ms Deb. Thank you.

Off topic: I have the same marble game that you have on your table with the Noreve! My husband gave it to me for Christmas from the Hammacher Schlemmer catalogue. I love it. Have you solved it yet?


----------



## whiffle (Mar 2, 2009)

One more, oberon next to the noreve. they're pretty close to the same thickness with a kindle in them.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

bukuwawa said:


> Mine, pebbled black.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for more wonderful pics-so does it slide into the rails? Do you feel the closure button is secure enough? I'm not crazy about magnetic buttons.


----------



## gwen10 (Feb 9, 2009)

No wonder these are taking a while to arrive.... Noreve is sending them via media mail?  What do they charge for shipping?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't see how they CAN send them Media Mail; that's for MEDIA, a cover is not media. Books and CDs or DVDs are media.  How much are they charging for postage vs how much are they spending on postage?

Betsy


----------



## Saylorgirl (Mar 20, 2009)

Great pictures all!  The cover looks wonderful!  Rushed home from work and nothing . . . . Come on Post Office!!!!!


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Ms. Deb, who did you order yours from?  I don't see the vintage color at either Noreve or Amazon.

Ooops, nevermind-I just went back to the Noreve site again and saw the other color swatches.  It's been "one of those days"..........


----------



## whiffle (Mar 2, 2009)

Ruby296 said:


> Thanks for more wonderful pics-so does it slide into the rails? Do you feel the closure button is secure enough? I'm not crazy about magnetic buttons.


It slides in from the left hand side, the top and bottom rails are curved to grip the kindle, the one on the right acts as a stop for it. It's a snug fit, as it should be.

Here's a close up of the button:










It's a pretty shallow button, i prefer something with more "snap". It's very lightly magnetized, more than half an inch between the two pieces and you can't tell.

All that said, I think it's secure enough. I tried tugging on the strap along the left side and the button held firm. The rails themselves are the most secure system I've seen for the kindle outside of the amazon hinge and the maxguard's sleeve. Certainly more secure than the four corners leather approach.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

bukuwawa said:


> It slides in from the left hand side, the top and bottom rails are curved to grip the kindle, the one on the right acts as a stop for it. It's a snug fit, as it should be.
> 
> Here's a close up of the button:
> 
> ...


Thanks again, really appreciate all your photos and explanations! I think I'm going to order one and try it out!


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

gwen10 said:


> No wonder these are taking a while to arrive.... Noreve is sending them via media mail? What do they charge for shipping?


That was the first thing I noticed. Media mail Their shipping must only be a buck or two?? lol And they must be saying it is a book to get away with it.

I like the cover but I'm surprised it weighs that much.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Whoever I promised the pictures of the Passion Vintage..I didn't forget..It's just not where I thought it was...I'm still looking for it.


----------



## Graydog (Feb 18, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> Whoever I promised the pictures of the Passion Vintage..I didn't forget..It's just not where I thought it was...I'm still looking for it.


That was me. I really appreciate the effort you have made but I don't want to inconvenience you any further, so please feel free to call off the search. Thanks very much for trying.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Graydog said:


> That was me. I really appreciate the effort you have made but I don't want to inconvenience you any further, so please feel free to call off the search. Thanks very much for trying.


No, no..No worries. It's one of those things that is now a mission. Even if I don't find it for you, I still need to find it..  If I find it, I'll post pictures.


----------



## Kendra (Feb 25, 2009)

Saylorgirl said:


> Kendra - Congratulations on your daughter!! That must have been exciting.
> 
> I agree about the customer service I have had no problems with them. In fact I canceled my original order after they emailed and said it would be delayed, then I reinstated it a few days later, there was no problem.
> 
> I chose regular shipping so it is not there fault it is a long postal ride from California.


Saylorgirl,
Thank you! It was a bittersweet moment. Such a long journey but now time for the start of a new one. The sad part is that now that school is finally done, she is looking for an apartment in the city. (NYC) Only an hour away but I will be going through daughter, best friend, withdrawal. On the flip side, I'll know where my jewelry is when I want to wear a favorite item!!!

Now back to Noreve. I'm sure your case will arrive today. They were right on target. Mine was red and it is as lovely as I hoped it would be. The clasp was a bit tight last night but I noticed it had loosened up this morning. The rail system is perfect! So clean looking without elastic corners - just what the Amazon cover owners like but with the luxury of nice leather in a multiple of color choices. Here is a link to a site with great detailed pictures: http://www.casescoop.com/2009/04/22/amazon-kindle-2-leather-case-by-noreve-review/
I want to order the pebbled case and if anyone has done so please share your feedback asap!

The only issue is I paid 76.00 and now the Noreve site has it for 63.00  I need to call them today about a laptop sleeve and will test their CS as I will ask about the price difference! More to come!


----------



## tlrowley (Oct 29, 2008)

I see from Ruby's photos that it folds back nicely, that's great.  But what sort of fabric is on the inside of the left edge - suede-y? plastic-y? vinyl-y?  I love the interior of the Amazon case.  I think the exterior of the Noreve cases is fabulous, and I'm trying to see if the interior measures up.  I could do without the card holders and such, but, if that's my biggest complaint,  I'm really picking at nits .


----------



## Saylorgirl (Mar 20, 2009)

Kendra said:


> Saylorgirl,
> Thank you! It was a bittersweet moment. Such a long journey but now time for the start of a new one. The sad part is that now that school is finally done, she is looking for an apartment in the city. (NYC) Only an hour away but I will be going through daughter, best friend, withdrawal. On the flip side, I'll know where my jewelry is when I want to wear a favorite item!!!
> 
> Now back to Noreve. I'm sure your case will arrive today. They were right on target. Mine was red and it is as lovely as I hoped it would be. The clasp was a bit tight last night but I noticed it had loosened up this morning. The rail system is perfect! So clean looking without elastic corners - just what the Amazon cover owners like but with the luxury of nice leather in a multiple of color choices. Here is a link to a site with great detailed pictures: http://www.casescoop.com/2009/04/22/amazon-kindle-2-leather-case-by-noreve-review/
> ...


Mine will be red also can't wait to see it!! I also bought it from the site and paid the higher amount! Oh well!!

My daughter borrowed my Kindle last Friday and didn't return it until Monday!! But daughters are great even if the borrow everything!


----------



## Kendra (Feb 25, 2009)

Two things: Not that my eyes are open and I'm fully awake (talk about being KB addicted!) I went to the site: http://www.casescoop.com/2009/04/22/amazon-kindle-2-leather-case-by-noreve-review/ and looked at 37 "up close and personal" great photos of the Noreve cover at almost every angle - case opened, closed, front, back, etc! I urge anyone on the fence about the Noreve cover to first take a look at Casescoop.com to have an almost front row seat while viewing the shots....

FYI - I have not been able to get to CS by phone, but I'm taking into account the 3 hour time difference!


----------



## Graydog (Feb 18, 2009)

Kendra said:


> I have not been able to get to CS by phone, but I'm taking into account the 3 hour time difference!


I have had good luck with this e-mail address:

[email protected]


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

Kendra said:


> Two things: Not that my eyes are open and I'm fully awake (talk about being KB addicted!) I went to the site: http://www.casescoop.com/2009/04/22/amazon-kindle-2-leather-case-by-noreve-review/ and looked at 37 "up close and personal" great photos of the Noreve cover at almost every angle - case opened, closed, front, back, etc! I urge anyone on the fence about the Noreve cover to first take a look at Casescoop.com to have an almost front row seat while viewing the shots....
> 
> FYI - I have not been able to get to CS by phone, but I'm taking into account the 3 hour time difference!


Wow, that link really provided some great pictures. That vintage brown looks great. That material really does look like a bomber jacket.


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

kevin63 said:


> Wow, that link really provided some great pictures. That vintage brown looks great. That material really does look like a bomber jacket.


I'll let you know when it arrives. Just ordered one.

Oh, and thanks to all who've reviewed their's upon receipt -- you clinched a sale for Noreve -- I was on the fence between a couple of cases -- you all pushed me over to the Noreve side.
Thanks Again


----------



## whiffle (Mar 2, 2009)

tlrowley said:


> I see from Ruby's photos that it folds back nicely, that's great. But what sort of fabric is on the inside of the left edge - suede-y? plastic-y? vinyl-y? I love the interior of the Amazon case. I think the exterior of the Noreve cases is fabulous, and I'm trying to see if the interior measures up. I could do without the card holders and such, but, if that's my biggest complaint, I'm really picking at nits .


Everything is leather, there is no cloth or plastic other than the film over the business card holder. It all feels... leathery.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

bukuwawa said:


> Everything is leather, there is no cloth or plastic other than the film over the business card holder. It all feels... leathery.


More great info.....thanks! Now to decide on a color.

Also, I deserve no credit for any of these great photos-that belongs to Ms. Deb and bukuwawa.


----------



## booknut (Dec 26, 2008)

I got my ocean blue noreve cover today. Its lovely. I really like that its leather throughout. The added travel wallet is the only thing I don't like about it. I think the weight of the covers is dependent on what you get. Someone who had the pebbled leather cover said it was 8 ounces. Pebbled leather tends to be heavier. I don't have a scale handy but mine feels lighter than that. I have an m-edge go cover which I know is 8 ounces and that covers is heavier in my hands than this one is. I am pleased with this cover as I really wanted a cover that was blue and didn't have corners.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Lisanr said:


> I got my ocean blue noreve cover today. Its lovely. I really like that its leather throughout. The added travel wallet is the only thing I don't like about it. I think the weight of the covers is dependent on what you get. Someone who had the pebbled leather cover said it was 8 ounces. Pebbled leather tends to be heavier. I don't have a scale handy but mine feels lighter than that. I have an m-edge go cover which I know is 8 ounces and that covers is heavier in my hands than this one is. I am pleased with this cover as I really wanted a cover that was blue and didn't have corners.


Can you post pics?


----------



## booknut (Dec 26, 2008)

Ruby296 said:


> Can you post pics?


Not really. I think you need to host it on a website to post pics on this forum so I can't easily do that. I can say the blue does not look like the images on there site. It is darker but not like a navy blue either. My preference is a bit darker blue but it is still nice.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Lisanr said:


> Not really. I think you need to host it on a website to post pics on this forum so I can't easily do that. I can say the blue does not look like the images on there site. It is darker but not like a navy blue either. My preference is a bit darker blue but it is still nice.


ok, thanks for the description of the blue..........


----------



## Kendra (Feb 25, 2009)

Graydog said:


> If you are using the phone number given on their website try this one instead:
> 
> (866) 804-9159
> 
> ...


Graydog,
Thanks much! The number you provided worked just fine! I still believe for those who experienced difficulty reaching anyone in CS had to take in the time difference as they are located in CA. I spoke with the rep who was so informative. He actually explained the cover colors as I told him it was so hard to order sight unseen!
The ivory pebble is more creamy than white, with a hint of a darker beige in between. Although that was my first choice, my kids said "no more neutrals" so i chose red. It is lovely -no where as bright as on the website- and I also purchased the iphone case in red for my assistant. I gave it to her today for admin professionals day and she LOVED it and the color. (I am not a red person so am looking to ordering a "winter" cover!!! YOU ALL HAVE ENABLED ME WELL! They also used the rail system so very compact. I asked about the chocolate pebble and he said that was gorgeous! The pebble is the most durable and will not be sold on the Amazon site. And the vintage is his favorite - more rustic but becomes more like a favorite book over time. He also asked how we like the wallet side of the cover. I told him I'm a Kindle newbie but was worried that if I put a credit card in the slots and closed the cover would it leave an imprint on the screen? I know someone mentioned a pebble form the beach put a ding in the screen so not sure how fragile the screen is? Anyone? I personally, like many others, could live without it so shared that with him. All in all the customer service has exceeded my expectations and I hope it will for others as well.


----------



## booknut (Dec 26, 2008)

Ruby296 said:


> Can you post pics?


Ruby, I did end up writing a min review with pics at mobilereads. So anyone who is interested in seeing the ocean blue case:

http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showthread.php?p=437833#post437833


----------



## Saylorgirl (Mar 20, 2009)

I still don't have it yet!!  No wonder I never use the postal service!!  Come on it can't be that slow!


----------



## Graydog (Feb 18, 2009)

Saylorgirl said:


> I still don't have it yet!! No wonder I never use the postal service!! Come on it can't be that slow!


Have you checked your USPS tracking number? My Noreve left California last Saturday (the 18th) and arrived yesterday (Thursday, April 23). I am in Chicago.

And by the way, I love it! It's red and absolutely perfect in every way. I'm going to order another one but haven't decided on a color yet.

For whoever it was whose snap had no snap: Mine snaps bigtime. (SNAP) But I have to press it a bit. The magnet pulls the closure into position but a push is needed to make the two halves join -- join audibly, that is.


----------



## BurBunny (Feb 14, 2009)

Question for those who have received theirs:  Since there are no "rails" on the left side, do you have any fear of the Kindle sliding back out that direction?  I sometimes leave the cover open and don't want it sliding out when I pick it back up again, or if it falls off my bed or table, for example.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Lisanr said:


> Ruby, I did end up writing a min review with pics at mobilereads. So anyone who is interested in seeing the ocean blue case:
> 
> http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showthread.php?p=437833#post437833


Great review and pics, I'm liking that blue quite a bit.


----------



## booknut (Dec 26, 2008)

BurBunny said:


> Question for those who have received theirs: Since there are no "rails" on the left side, do you have any fear of the Kindle sliding back out that direction? I sometimes leave the cover open and don't want it sliding out when I pick it back up again, or if it falls off my bed or table, for example.


There is no way it could slide to the left. It is a perfectly snug fit.


----------



## jillysmom (Mar 4, 2009)

With all the enabling I caved and bought the sandy vintage cover. It will be a perfect match to the bella bag I have been using. I also found a coupon code for 15% off its NewColors  You have to put the caps in, it didn't work without the caps.  Also, it say the code was supposed to expire on April 19th, so I don't know how much longer it will last, but it did work today.


----------



## Kendra (Feb 25, 2009)

jillysmom said:


> With all the enabling I caved and bought the sandy vintage cover. It will be a perfect match to the bella bag I have been using. I also found a coupon code for 15% off its NewColors You have to put the caps in, it didn't work without the caps. Also, it say the code was supposed to expire on April 19th, so I don't know how much longer it will last, but it did work today.


I just broke down and ordered the chocolate pebbled cover - I was told I was given a discount of 15% and you are correct-caps count! I wanted to share the code and was told good to 5/15/09.  Thanks for posting the discount!


----------



## BurBunny (Feb 14, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> No, no..No worries. It's one of those things that is now a mission. Even if I don't find it for you, I still need to find it..  If I find it, I'll post pictures.


Anxiously awaiting!


----------



## Saylorgirl (Mar 20, 2009)

Graydog said:


> Have you checked your USPS tracking number? My Noreve left California last Saturday (the 18th) and arrived yesterday (Thursday, April 23). I am in Chicago.
> 
> And by the way, I love it! It's red and absolutely perfect in every way. I'm going to order another one but haven't decided on a color yet.
> 
> For whoever it was whose snap had no snap: Mine snaps bigtime. (SNAP) But I have to press it a bit. The magnet pulls the closure into position but a push is needed to make the two halves join -- join audibly, that is.


I just checked and it said it left Allen Park, MI last night the 24th. It must be taking a round about way to get here. I am not that far from Chicago!!


----------



## Candace (Apr 14, 2009)

Got my Noreve yesterday! Succumbed to the "fuchsia suede" desire (knew I would) or "passion vintage" as they describe it, and it turns out to be this heart-melting pink-rose shade that I really like a LOT and would have picked had the site rendered it halfway accurately. I'm saying "suede," they're calling the leather treatment "vintage." It's actually something I've never seen before: a VERY low-nape suede, with a very subtle texture effect, which I will treat with a suede-protection spray before beginning to use. The extra care that suede requires is probably something that should be considered before you choose to order the noreve in this finish, but it IS lovely to look at and to hold. The color choices are limited but really nice in this finish. As for the case itself, it's super! The rail system is spectacular. When you slide your Kindle 2 in, you have to push it in quite firmly, and it goes in with a satisfyingly FIRM feel. In fact, when I first pushed mine in, I thought it was in all the way. Then when I tried to snap the closure strap shut, it wouldn't close, because even though it had felt like it was securely in, it wasn't all the way in. So I needed to push it in further. That's just how secure the thing feels: even before it's all the way in, it feels as safe and secure as can be. Then when it's really all the way in, it's truly snug as can be. There's no way that baby's going anywhere. Yet the rails are completely unobtrusive. They don't interfere with any buttons or ports, and they are hardly even noticeable as you look at the face of the Kindle. If you are hesitant about the containment system on the noreve, DON'T BE: it's by far the most secure and most unobtrusive of any I've seen.  As for the "wallet" side, I was not looking forward to that feature, as I don't expect to use my Kindle case as a wallet, but it's very slim and doesn't detract or add much bulk at all. And it might even end up being handy. As unlikely as it seems, I could end up not having to carry a wallet in my purse. How cool would that be? It's hard to tell from their website what the wallet side consists of, so here's my description (since I'm not computer- or camera-literate enough to put a good pic on for you~ sorry!): there's a clear plastic slot, presumably for your DL or ID, then there are four more slots for credit cards. Behind those are two alternating folder slots for receipts, checks, or small papers. That sounds like a lot of bulk, but they have amazingly kept it compact and minimal. Even if you never use it (and didn't want it in the first place), I don't think you would find it objectionable. The inside material (all that I've just described) is a soft, matte, dark brown leather.The top cover folds back very easily, even on the first try~ no breaking in required. The strap closure is via magnet and is quite secure. It's tight right now, but I expect it will become easier. The general impression is of lightweight, compact quality and beauty. Like some of you (although I'm sure I'm among the worst), I have several covers, including the Oberon, Bobarra  and the M-edge platform, and this one is right up there for quality and beauty. My judgment is that it's DEFINITELY worth the price. Note that there are two leather upgrades available for the Noreve, including this suede, and they both add about $10 to the price, making mine cost $76.49 plus $6.95 for S&H UPS. It shipped from California and took about 4-5 days to arrive. Final judgment: Highly recommended if you don't mind the price.


----------



## BurBunny (Feb 14, 2009)

In the pictures and reviews here, don't see that anyone has had a decal girl skin on their Noreve.  With the rail system and tight fit, will it work with a skin?


----------



## Graydog (Feb 18, 2009)

Candace: Nice review.  Your comments about Passion Vintage gave me an entirely different view of it, so much so that it's now at the top of my wish list.  Also, I'm glad you mentioned all your covers.  My own compulsion to acquire several seems more normal now.  (Or if not exactly normal, at least not entirely unusual.)


----------



## booknut (Dec 26, 2008)

BurBunny said:


> In the pictures and reviews here, don't see that anyone has had a decal girl skin on their Noreve. With the rail system and tight fit, will it work with a skin?


I have a skin on mine. Fits fine with it. My pics are on mobilereads.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Lisanr said:


> I have a skin on mine. Fits fine with it. My pics are on mobilereads.


Your pictures are great. Doesn't look like the skin will interfere with the rail system because the skin doesn't actually cover the edges of the Kindle. I'm so tempted but I already have two covers for my K2.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I actually found my Vintage Passion iPod touch case this morning! I'm in the process of uploading pictures for you.


----------



## Saylorgirl (Mar 20, 2009)

It finally arrived!!  It is truly beautiful and it is such a great fit I will never worry!!  I have the red one and it is a gorgeous shade of red.  I do have a decalgirl skin on and there is no problem with inserting it into the rails.  The snap is tight for the moment but others have said it will loosen up in a day.  My M-edge to go has been put in the drawer!  This case is truly well made and it smells great!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

With the exception of the small black mark on the front of the cover, this is exactly what the Passion Vintage looks like. All the whiter marks and splashes were on there. My laptop is a bright cherry red so you can see the color comparison.


----------



## Graydog (Feb 18, 2009)

Luvmy4brats: 

Thanks so much for posting the photos.  They are very, very helpful.  The color is lovely but the well-used look is a little over the top for me.  (Your description was right on the mark.)  You have saved me from making a mistake, and I am very grateful for that.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Graydog said:


> Luvmy4brats:
> 
> Thanks so much for posting the photos. They are very, very helpful. The color is lovely but the well-used look is a little over the top for me. (Your description was right on the mark.) You have saved me from making a mistake, and I am very grateful for that.


Glad I could help, but sorry it took so long. I found it in the back of the van..not in the house like I was expecting 

The cover itself feels fabulous, and the color itself is very pretty. The Jean Vintage that Ms Deb posted doesn't look anywhere near as worn as this one. This honestly looks like I've used and abused it for years.

The more I think about it though, the more it may not be such a bad thing for a Kindle to have a cover like this...It would make it look and feel as you were reading an old favorite, wouldn't it?


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> Glad I could help, but sorry it took so long. I found it in the back of the van..not in the house like I was expecting
> 
> The cover itself feels fabulous, and the color itself is very pretty. The Jean Vintage that Ms Deb posted doesn't look anywhere near as worn as this one. This honestly looks like I've used and abused it for years.
> 
> The more I think about it though, the more it may not be such a bad thing for a Kindle to have a cover like this...It would make it look and feel as you were reading an old favorite, wouldn't it?


It's beautiful, luv, and I love it with your Jewel (?) skin.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> With the exception of the small plack mark on the front of the cover, this is exactly what the Passion Vintage looks like. All the whiter marks and splashes were on there. My laptop is a bright cherry red so you can see the color comparison.


This doesn't look "pink-rose" to me as someone else described the color - it pretty much looks red. Is it just my monitor?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I wouldn't describe it as pink..It's more of a dusty brick color.


----------



## BurBunny (Feb 14, 2009)

Why oh why do I have to love such beautiful things?!  I was looking at the Noreve to supplement my Oberon for times that I didn't want to have to worry about damage to the Oberon - outside, in my travel bag, etc.  However, of course, I fell in love with the Vintage Noreve, which I now learn is sueded, rather than a smooth leather.  ARGH!  I could still go with their classic leather collection, but the red looks too bright for my taste, and since I don't *need* one, I don't want to compromise.

Thanks, Luv, for posting those pics!  You made my decision ever so much harder


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> I wouldn't describe it as pink..It's more of a dusty brick color.


Thanks, that's what I'm seeing on my monitor.


----------



## Candace (Apr 14, 2009)

P.S. to my previous review of the Noreve. I'm still IN LUV... but wanted to add that I do have a Decalgirl skin on my Kindle, and it doesn't interfere in any way with the Noreve. Also wanted to mention that I took the Kindle out to treat the case with Kiwi Suede and Nubuck Protection Spray (available at the grocery store), and it took some muscle to get the Kindle out of the Noreve, so have no fears for the Kindle falling out! I treated the suede on the outside of the case lightly twice, holding the can about ten inches away and letting it dry between treatments, as recommended on the can, and it didn't affect the color at all, as I feared it might. I'm hoping that will help delay the onset of oil marks from hands, general dirt, etc. As for the marks on the suede that showed up on an earlier post of the passion vintage color, mine had one tiny such mark, which I was unhappy about, but I rubbed it with the pad of my finger, and it smoothed out pretty well. I think that's just the nature of leather and suede. If you think you would be dissatisfied with such marks, this might not be the thing for you, although I'll admit that the one shown earlier did seem pretty extreme. I did like the person's attitude about it though: that it was the mark of a well used and well loved object. A safer bet, if you want a more perfect finish, would probably be the smooth leather. But the colors don't seem so dreamy...


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Candace said:


> I have several covers, including the Oberon, Bobarra and the M-edge platform, and this one is right up there for quality and beauty. My judgment is that it's DEFINITELY worth the price. Note that there are two leather upgrades available for the Noreve, including this suede, and they both add about $10 to the price, making mine cost $76.49 plus $6.95 for S&H UPS. It shipped from California and took about 4-5 days to arrive. Final judgment: Highly recommended if you don't mind the price.


Candace, how would you compare the Noreve head to head w/the M-Edge Platform? How do you hold the Noreve? One thing I LOVE about the Platform is that ledge on the left to hold it. Thanks!


----------



## whiffle (Mar 2, 2009)

Ruby296 said:


> Candace, how would you compare the Noreve head to head w/the M-Edge Platform? How do you hold the Noreve? One thing I LOVE about the Platform is that ledge on the left to hold it. Thanks!


There is no extra material on the noreve. It folds back flat and nearly even on both sides with the kindle. If you're holding it that way, your palm and thumb are going to be resting on the kindle. That's how I like to read.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

bukuwawa said:


> There is no extra material on the noreve. It folds back flat and nearly even on both sides with the kindle. If you're holding it that way, your palm and thumb are going to be resting on the kindle. That's how I like to read.


Thanks!


----------



## dmalesky (Apr 26, 2009)

I have the ebony case and I enjoy it!  I like the nice design touch whereby you can fold the strap back, fold the front cover back and then use the magnetic clip to keep the cover in the folded position.

Dave M.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

I was just on the Noreve site and it looks like they raised the prices.........should have bought one last week


----------



## Kendra (Feb 25, 2009)

Ruby296 said:


> I was just on the Noreve site and it looks like they raised the prices.........should have bought one last week


Ruby -
I purchased mine the day they announced the new case was ready for ordering back in March...and at he current price you see on their site! A bit disappointed when i saw the lower price at Amazon.com but that happens! But more disappointed when I saw the lower price on their own website. I called CS as I needed to return a cell phone case I purchased on the same order and inquired about the lower price. I was told it was a mistake that occurred from their office in France who manages the website. They explained it would be corrected immediately. However, use the 15% coupon NewColors as I did when ordering the pebbled cover in brown the next day at the higher price!!!

Call them at their 866 number after 3PM EST and you will be quite pleased with their customer service!


----------



## Candace (Apr 14, 2009)

Vintage Jean is now on back order, due to an abundance of LUV! Ha! Shipping in approximately 12-18 days from order date. Let me guess which one of those estimates it will be closest to... but be not dismayed, for you will receive true quality when it does arrive, so they say, and it's really true. I already have one in Vintage Passion. What a sucker...


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Thanks, Kendra, I appreciate the tips!


----------



## Kendra (Feb 25, 2009)

Ruby296 said:


> Thanks, Kendra, I appreciate the tips!


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Question about the Noreve cases:  It looks as though they are not much bigger than the K2 itself.  Do those of you who have one feel as though there is enough cover surrounding the Kindle to protect it if it should happen to be dropped and hit an edge?  I ask because I did this once with my K1 in a M-edge Executive cover on a tile floor.  It hit the corner and the cover saved it from a direct hit to the Kindle itself.

I do like the looks of these covers!


----------



## whiffle (Mar 2, 2009)

It's conceivable that if the kindle struck a hard surface with enough force that the corner could get dinged in a noreve. the force would have to be fairly significant and the angle very precise for that to happen, however. i don't think it could happen from a height of four feet or so, but I'm hesitant to test.


----------



## booknut (Dec 26, 2008)

I am not worried about it getting scratched. Yes it could possibly happen but I hate bulky cases so its a non-issue for me.

I have the ocean blue and while I like it, I have been looking at photos of the sandy vintage and absolutely love the look of it. I think it will give it that leatherbound book look. So I ordered one last night and I got lucky. It was actually in stock and will arrive thursday! So I will be selling my blue cover when it comes since I can't see having two covers. I know I will be using the other one all the time.


----------



## tlrowley (Oct 29, 2008)

You all convinced me - I ordered the Dark Vintage.  I almost got brave and ordered the Passion Vintage, but I chickened out and went with the basic black/charcoal.  I'm so boring....


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

DD said:


> Question about the Noreve cases: It looks as though they are not much bigger than the K2 itself. Do those of you who have one feel as though there is enough cover surrounding the Kindle to protect it if it should happen to be dropped and hit an edge? I ask because I did this once with my K1 in a M-edge Executive cover on a tile floor. It hit the corner and the cover saved it from a direct hit to the Kindle itself.
> 
> I do like the looks of these covers!


I just received mine this evening (I just had to get the pink). DD, I have to be honest, this was a concern of mine. However, I think it's just big enough to not be a problem.

In case anyone is wondering, I bought mine on Amazon via a 3rd party. That 3rd party is Crucier Industries...which happens to be Noreve. It shipped directly from them. It's packaged beautifully. I ordered it on Thursday and received it today. Not too bad. It came via Priority Mail.

The cover is a beautiful shade of pale pink. Next to my Oberon it almost takes on a purple tint. It's a little plain though, maybe I can bedazzle it  It feels good in the hand, not too heavy at all. I discovered the perfect way to hold it. I fold it back, snap it together and then slide my index finger between the front and back cover, rest my thumb on the next page button and my remaining three fingers on the back of the cover. My Oberon is still my favorite, but this will be nice when I need something not as bulky.


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

Just received my Sandy Vintage yesterday.

Other than it being a bit lighter in color than I expected the cover is superb.
The fit of it is perfect, the rail system is by far the best mounting system I've yet seen for the K2, the size and weight are perfect for my needs -- small compact, light, solid as can be, and extremely well made.
The "wallet" feature in the front is unobtrusive yet usable if you wish -- nice place to hide a business card to identify ownership "just in case".
I'm sure the color will darken with age as it picks up oils and use and slight abuse -- as the ads says -- like a good ole' faithful bomber jacket.

For me, I'm done, I've found the case Mr Wizard shall live in.


----------



## LibbyD (Apr 28, 2009)

I have just discovered Kindle Boards and am blown away by the quantity of good and useful information to be found here.

Also, the timing is great for finding this thread because my current hot issue is Noreve's Vintage line.  Specifically, whether or not to risk it.  I love the colors and I'm sure I would like the variations in color and texture, but I know I would not like the white (or very light) splotches that one person's photos show.  I'm referring to the photos of the iPhone case made of Passion Vintage.  The splotches look like damage, as if something had been spilled on the suede, and the person who posted the photos said the case looked "really beat up".

I looked at the review on another site that had lots of great photos of a beige cover, and I could see interesting variations in the color but nothing that had the look of damage.  In this thread people have mentioned all of the colors, but no one has commented on the splotches.  So I'm wondering how common they are.  Input (and photos if possible) would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

LibbyD said:


> I have just discovered Kindle Boards and am blown away by the quantity of good and useful information to be found here.
> 
> Also, the timing is great for finding this thread because my current hot issue is Noreve's Vintage line. Specifically, whether or not to risk it. I love the colors and I'm sure I would like the variations in color and texture, but I know I would not like the white (or very light) splotches that one person's photos show. I'm referring to the photos of the iPhone case made of Passion Vintage. The splotches look like damage, as if something had been spilled on the suede, and the person who posted the photos said the case looked "really beat up".
> 
> I looked at the review on another site that had lots of great photos of a beige cover, and I could see interesting variations in the color but nothing that had the look of damage. In this thread people have mentioned all of the colors, but no one has commented on the splotches. So I'm wondering how common they are. Input (and photos if possible) would be greatly appreciated.


I think these covers are beautiful but the Vintage would never work for me. Just like a nu-buck leather sofa, it will show every little mark. I know it's supposed to look that way but it would drive me nuts. I'm considering one in the smooth leather, though.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

LibbyD said:


> I have just discovered Kindle Boards and am blown away by the quantity of good and useful information to be found here.
> 
> Also, the timing is great for finding this thread because my current hot issue is Noreve's Vintage line. Specifically, whether or not to risk it. I love the colors and I'm sure I would like the variations in color and texture, but I know I would not like the white (or very light) splotches that one person's photos show. I'm referring to the photos of the iPhone case made of Passion Vintage. The splotches look like damage, as if something had been spilled on the suede, and the person who posted the photos said the case looked "really beat up".
> 
> I looked at the review on another site that had lots of great photos of a beige cover, and I could see interesting variations in the color but nothing that had the look of damage. In this thread people have mentioned all of the colors, but no one has commented on the splotches. So I'm wondering how common they are. Input (and photos if possible) would be greatly appreciated.


Welcome to KindleBoards! You should stop by the introduction board to introduce yourself.

I'm the one who posted the iPod case photos. I love the feel of the cover, but based on the distressing that was done, probably wouldn't order it again, at least not that color. The Jean Vintage doesn't look nearly distressed as the Passion Vintage.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

I read somewhere (Amazon maybe) that the smooth leather scratches easily.  Can anyone who has the smooth attest (or not) to that?


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

Mine (Sandy Vintage) arrived without much in the way of splotches or blemishes.  
It's already acquired a couple of scuffs and I'm quite sure, over time, it will probably acquire quite a few more of them.  
DD summed it up pretty well.
The finish of the leather is going to lend itself to showing the signs of being used and the scrapes and scuffs that will come with everyday use.  
If that's something that's going to bother you then the vintage series is definitely not for you.
For me -- that's the look I was after -- it'll end up being a good scuffed up, scraped up old friend.


----------



## Kendra (Feb 25, 2009)

I ordered the red, and am not a RED person - so I went back and ordered the pebbled brown which I was told was a "deep chocolate" brown.  It also takes more abuse. (In transit) Since the original cover has yet to leave the confines of the house, I cannot comment on the wear and tear.  But just like a good leather bag, they tend to scratch and mark....therefore the fabric bag to protect the leather cover that protects the Kindle and on and on and on. Oh - and I forgot the skins!!!
It has been so much fun reading and viewing all the accessorizing, I have yet to read my first book on the Kindle!!!


----------



## Saylorgirl (Mar 20, 2009)

Ruby296 said:


> I read somewhere (Amazon maybe) that the smooth leather scratches easily. Can anyone who has the smooth attest (or not) to that?


I am so in luv with my red smooth leather! It does not seem to scratch easily at all. I am very comfortable with it. It goes the kindle so tight it will never slip out.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Kendra said:


> I ordered the red, and am not a RED person - so I went back and ordered the pebbled brown which I was told was a "deep chocolate" brown. It also takes more abuse. (In transit) Since the original cover has yet to leave the confines of the house, I cannot comment on the wear and tear. But just like a good leather bag, they tend to scratch and mark....therefore the fabric bag to protect the leather cover that protects the Kindle and on and on and on. Oh - and I forgot the skins!!!
> It has been so much fun reading and viewing all the accessorizing, I have yet to read my first book on the Kindle!!!


I like red, but in very small doses. I wish they offered the pebbled leather in more colors b/c it is definitely a bit sturdier. I guess you're right too about keeping the K in it's case, in it's BB Bag! Thanks for the info!



Saylorgirl said:


> I am so in luv with my red smooth leather! It does not seem to scratch easily at all. I am very comfortable with it. It goes the kindle so tight it will never slip out.


That is good to know! I'm thinking of ordering the Green one, but it looks more "sea foamish" green than olive green on my monitor. Guess I'll call them and ask about that.


----------



## Kendra (Feb 25, 2009)

Ruby296 said:


> I like red, but in very small doses. I wish they offered the pebbled leather in more colors b/c it is definitely a bit sturdier. I guess you're right too about keeping the K in it's case, in it's BB Bag! Thanks for the info!
> 
> That is good to know! I'm thinking of ordering the Green one, but it looks more "sea foamish" green than olive green on my monitor. Guess I'll call them and ask about that.


CS explained that they use real bright lights to take the photos and they appear brighter than they really are - The red is much softer in person and is quite pretty. I thought the pink was so bubble gum but I believe Luv referred to it as pale pink. If you search the Noreve site and look at laptop sleeves, scroll down to almost the bottom, there are links that showcase the item, Doesn't matter the language - I looked at them all, but you get a better idea of some of the colors!!!!


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Kendra said:


> CS explained that they use real bright lights to take the photos and they appear brighter than they really are - The red is much softer in person and is quite pretty. I thought the pink was so bubble gum but I believe Luv referred to it as pale pink. If you search the Noreve site and look at laptop sleeves, scroll down to almost the bottom, there are links that showcase the item, Doesn't matter the language - I looked at them all, but you get a better idea of some of the colors!!!!


I actually called CS a little while ago to ask about their colors and spoke to a very nice, knowledgeable man who said pretty much the same thing. I ended up ordering the Olive Green case and they have a decent exchange policy so if I'm not crazy about it I'll trade it for another color. Can't wait to get this case!


----------



## Kendra (Feb 25, 2009)

Ruby296 said:


> I actually called CS a little while ago to ask about their colors and spoke to a very nice, knowledgeable man who said pretty much the same thing. I ended up ordering the Olive Green case and they have a decent exchange policy so if I'm not crazy about it I'll trade it for another color. Can't wait to get this case!


I wonder if I can exchange my red cover?


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Kendra said:


> I wonder if I can exchange my red cover?


The man I spoke with told me that you can exchange w/in 10 days of receipt of original package and if you do a return, there is a 15% re-stocking fee.


----------



## greyhoundcountry (Nov 16, 2008)

Does anyone have or seen the dark vintage? I ordered this but I am not sure exactly whta this will look like. I was wondering if this was too much of a guys color.


----------



## tlrowley (Oct 29, 2008)

I have the dark vintage and I love it.  I'm not a guy, either.  

I would describe it as a dark charcoal gray.  I love the texture of it, I kind of "draw" on it with my finger, which makes it sound like it has more texture than it actually does.

If the Noreve cases didn't have the wallet, they would be perfect (IMO).  The wallet is only a small annoyance, though.

Hope you like yours as much as I like mine.


----------



## greyhoundcountry (Nov 16, 2008)

Thank you ! I am getting anxious to receive my dark vintage.  Do you have any pictures of yours ??


----------

